# Dutch oven competition Carson City Rendezvous June 11, 12, and 13, 2010



## ncdodave (May 23, 2010)

Just a reminder for everyone! The Carson City Rendezvous Dutch oven weekend is coming up in a few weeks! Friday and Saturday are filled with classes,
demonstrations, and lots of food to sample. Saturday evening at 6 pm we are
serving dinner at our annual DOG, With the option to buy a 1 lb slice of Rock
Salt Baked prime rib.
Sunday is the IDOS sanctioned WCCO Qualifying cook off starting at 9 am. We have 4 world semi-finalist teams and others signed up! Its gonna be a fun and
exciting weekend for sure! Contact me if you want more info or want to register
in the cook off. We have prizes of over $500 for the winning 3 teams!
Contact me if youre interested in joining us for the DOG (Dutch Oven Gathering) or competiting in the cook off! C'mon Dutch! I know you want to join us!


----------

